# Preparing for 2014 FSW



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to lodge application for FSW 2014 when the program opens gate for computer professionals.

I am a software tester with designation 'Technical QA Lead' with 7+ years experience and currently working with a MNC. I have given IELTS in August 2013 and obtained scores R-7,L-8.5,W-7,S-6.5

I need some help from this forum as I want to prepare the documentation and lodge the application on my own without going through a registered consultant since they are charging too much for this process. What is the entire procedure to follow and first of all, Can I apply being a software tester where in my main responsibilities include automation and some part of coding.

Is anyone planning the same as what I said, preparing to apply in 2014 FSW, please let me know so we can sync up and exchange information.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to lodge application for FSW 2014 when the program opens gate for computer professionals..


Are you sure that the program will open gates for software proffesionals in 2014?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

There's no guarantee the program will open at all for 2014 as Canada is moving to an EOI system in 2015. If it does reopen, there's no way to know if computer proffesionals will be on the list (they weren't the last few years preceding 2013).


----------

